# Pokémon Week on The Bell Tree!



## Justin (Oct 12, 2013)

Wondering what those odd creatures on the banner today are? Today marks the release of the highly anticipated games Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y! Check out all the fun in the Nintendo board and join your fellow TBTers in the worldwide release. 

Additionally, we have a limited time Pok?ball item available in the TBT Shop for purchase. Just 74 Bells! It's launching with 25 stock, and the stock will be refilled daily at midnight PST throughout the week. Be sure to check back the next day if you miss stock.

_Note: This item will be available 10/12 through 10/19 for now, and may return for future Pok?mon game releases._

(don't forget to thank Thunder for the banner work! and yours truly for the item!  )


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you Thunder. :3


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Thunder for Pok?-fying the banner!

And yay for snazzy Pok?ball collectible


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you Thunder! <3


----------



## Bowie (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh, Thunder. You're a joy to us all!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 12, 2013)

OMG Justin and Thunder, YOU KNOW I can't get the game until friday. O________O And yet you release this. WHY. O__________O


----------



## coolycatty123 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you Thunder and Justin! What a great way to celebrate the release of Pokemon! C:


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks!!
Pity I'm never up when they go on sale!


----------



## majnin (Oct 12, 2013)

*We got some Pokemon on TBT!*

I'm so so so jealous of anyone getting Pokemon today. My parents say I have to wait until Christmas (((( 
But yeah, TBT got a little bit of decoration in the form of X and Y starters, how exciting


----------



## Thunder (Oct 12, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> OMG Justin and Thunder, YOU KNOW I can't get the game until friday. O________O And yet you release this. WHY. O__________O



I don't think I'm even getting it anytime soon. sad.

but yay justin for the pokeball!


----------



## Pimmy (Oct 12, 2013)

Awesome! you guys sure know your demographic overlap XD


----------



## puppy (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh u cute bell tree
U cute


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 12, 2013)

Yay Thank you Thunder and Justin! *^* Now I have to wake up 3 in the morning to get one of these pokeballs lol


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Thunder! I'm getting Pokemon Y today,so that's going to be a great start!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks nice. 
But Pok?mon.. no me gusta.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh my god TBT looks so sexy right now *-*

I'm getting X I'm so excited aaahhhh<3

Cheers Thunder, I guess you took the risk and got Ikusaba as your avatar.


----------



## Cassandra (Oct 12, 2013)

Three in the morning my time. {cries}
And my copy won't be delivered for a few days. orz


----------



## Cass (Oct 12, 2013)

Aw I missed the first run!
I'll catch the next one!

Thank you Thunder!


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 12, 2013)

puppy said:


> Oh u cute bell tree
> U cute



iLoveYou ^

I think this is such a good idea. c: I love that little Pok?ball collectible, *I bet Jen got one already didn't she*? Not surprised to see it already sold out. <3 I love seeing Pok?mon being incorporated here, so good idea guys and thank you for taking the time. Hopefully we won't have people complaining about it like what went on with Shrek. Drunk bastards, haha. C:

Do we have more Pok?mon stuff to look forward to? C: C:

Does anyone wanna gift me a Pok?ball collectible actually? xo


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2013)

yay pokemon 
btw dis is v cute ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :3


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 12, 2013)

Wooh driving to the store right now!!! My friend and I are so jittery.
She's getting X I'm getting Y! Also awesome banner work but I missed the pokeballs. bleh


----------



## chillv (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice heading Thunder. Also, nice avatar Justin


----------



## Silversea (Oct 12, 2013)

Ah, nice. But I won't be waking up at 2am just for a forum item. Could you consider a restock that is fairer for other people?

- - - Post Merge - - -

PS: You staff are clearly biased. You obviously put Froakie in the center and hid Chespin on purpose.


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 12, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Ah, nice. But I won't be waking up at 2am just for a forum item. Could you consider a restock that is fairer for other people?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> PS: You staff are clearly biased. You obviously put Froakie in the center and hid Chespin on purpose.



IKR. Such hate on Fennekin. Love you Fennekin. xo

It would be pretty hard to please everyone I imagine. So many people have different timezones here, there will always be someone who will have to stay up extra late just to get one. I personally have to be up at 3:00 am for the balls. If u r a fan u will do it. <: I'm sure you're probably going to wait for an actual staff member to answer your plea for a better time to re-stock. ;P

*Edit:* Since they are limited to 25 per re-stock (or was that only for the first night?), can we make them limited to 1 purchase per member? :c Some people bought like 3. Whiney, whine. Hi coolycatty123 .


----------



## Silversea (Oct 12, 2013)

Nah. I'll probably just try and buy one from another member or something.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 12, 2013)

thanks thunder and justin
u ppl r just 2 awesome 4 me


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 12, 2013)

Can't wait to get my copy!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh, how nice! Unfortunately for me, I won't be getting Pok?mon X or Y. That series lost my interest years ago... But 'll still buy the pok?ball just because it's a special collectible.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 12, 2013)

lynn105 said:


> Yay Thank you Thunder and Justin! *^* Now I have to wake up 3 in the morning to get one of these pokeballs lol



Truth! I'mma do the same.


----------



## LillyKay (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Justin and Thunder! My son and I got ours 2 days ago


----------



## pengutango (Oct 12, 2013)

Aww, man! It'd be 3 AM for me. T.T Oh well. Would be awesome to get it, but it's alright.  Focused on getting the all the fruit and gemstones. But, it'd be a miracle if I could buy the pokeball or get one as as gift though.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 12, 2013)

I guess getting the Pokeball collectable won't be that bad...But still...That thread tag... O_______________O


----------



## Thunder (Oct 12, 2013)

Silversea said:


> PS: You staff are clearly biased. You obviously put Froakie in the center and hid Chespin on purpose.



I just thought Chespin looked nice behind the tree


----------



## Nigel (Oct 12, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I just thought Chespin looked nice behind the tree



It would look even nicer behind the trunk.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 12, 2013)

Nigel said:


> It would look even nicer behind the trunk.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 12, 2013)

I understand the collectible concept, but I can't stay glued to this board. I would have loved to have been able to purchase 
the pokeball. Not happy.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 12, 2013)

Blizzard said:


> I understand the collectible concept, but I can't stay glued to this board. I would have loved to have been able to purchase
> the pokeball. Not happy.


You don't have to stay glued to this board. The Pok?balls will be restocked at the same time everyday, so it'd take only a minute to log on at that time and grab one. Or if midnight PST is a bad time (I don't know what timezone you're in), you could try arranging with another user who is going to be on at that time to pick one up for you. Depending on the generosity of the person, you could only have to pay the regular amount or maybe pay a little extra as a tip of sorts.


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 12, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> You don't have to stay glued to this board. The Pok?balls will be restocked at the same time everyday, so it'd take only a minute to log on at that time and grab one. Or if midnight PST is a bad time (I don't know what timezone you're in), you could try arranging with another user who is going to be on at that time to pick one up for you. Depending on the generosity of the person, you could only have to pay the regular amount or maybe pay a little extra as a tip of sorts.



Did not know that.  Thank you.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 12, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> You don't have to stay glued to this board. The Pok?balls will be restocked at the same time everyday, so it'd take only a minute to log on at that time and grab one. Or if midnight PST is a bad time (I don't know what timezone you're in), you could try arranging with another user who is going to be on at that time to pick one up for you. Depending on the generosity of the person, you could only have to pay the regular amount or maybe pay a little extra as a tip of sorts.



I know it's 3AM for me so not entirely sure if I will be able to get one. v-v;


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 12, 2013)

I doubt I'll get one either Jen 

I want them to be released twice a day(midnight and noon)!


----------



## Justin (Oct 12, 2013)

The restock time might be changed later in week, but at least for today, it's midnight still.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 12, 2013)

It's 3PM in my time, can't wait to get mine now :3


----------



## windfall (Oct 13, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I doubt I'll get one either Jen
> 
> I want them to be released twice a day(midnight and noon)!


Midnight and noon sounds ideal. I'd like this to happen too! 

but until then I can offer 100 tbt bells for anyone who can buy it for me lol


----------



## Silversea (Oct 13, 2013)

It does seem a tiny bit silly to only sell 25 of an item at a single point of the day when its something so limited. If it was a normal item that was available for longer (say a month) then fair enough.


----------



## Justin (Oct 13, 2013)

10 minutes...


----------



## Jake (Oct 13, 2013)

im going to buy them all out lol and then sell them for profit and become even richer


----------



## Silversea (Oct 13, 2013)

Jake. said:


> im going to buy them all out lol and then sell them for profit and become even richer



That was my plan lol. But I bought more than I wanted, I just got stressed over it and spam clicked it lol and now I have like 5.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 13, 2013)

Took under a minute for them to go out of stock just a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Erhmygawd I got one. I feel so privileged.


----------



## FireBird (Oct 13, 2013)

Seriously????  Why make so few available????

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunatic said:


> Erhmygawd I got one. I feel so privileged.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 13, 2013)

Superfowl said:


> Seriously????  Why make so few available????



Because what fun would it be if everyone could just get one?


----------



## Silversea (Oct 13, 2013)

This is what happens when moderators have fun. 
*gets popcorn*


PS: Shame on you Jake D: Such a bad role model.


----------



## Justin (Oct 13, 2013)

Fun fact: Jake didn't even get to buy any in time.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Justin said:


> Fun fact: Jake didn't even get to buy any in time.



For realz? Omg I'm lol'ing hard if that's real.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 13, 2013)

Uh oh. *runs away with more than 1 pokeball D: *

Jake has been trolled, also.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 13, 2013)

Maybe it should be limited to one per person lol


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Maybe it should be limited to one per person lol



I agree with this.  I was checking just a couple minutes ago to buy one and they were sold out.

EDIT: Also, if anyone's willing to let me buy one from them I'll pay 150 bells.


----------



## Jake (Oct 13, 2013)

Silversea said:


> This is what happens when moderators have fun.
> *gets popcorn*
> 
> 
> PS: Shame on you Jake D: Such a bad role model.











Justin said:


> Fun fact: Jake didn't even get to buy any in time.


senk u for having my back u r good friend


----------



## Sillydraco (Oct 13, 2013)

awah I want one but they sold out already and it's only 1am :<


----------



## LillyKay (Oct 13, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Maybe it should be limited to one per person lol



I think so too.


----------



## Roselia (Oct 13, 2013)

they go so fast >.<


----------



## Mao (Oct 13, 2013)

Damn I keep missing the pokeball ;-; I have school and it re-stocks at my 8am so I'm already at school D: I WILL WAKE UP AT 8AM ON A WEEKEND. you'll see flying pigs if I do


----------



## Justin (Oct 13, 2013)

Next three restocks:

10/14/2013 at 12:00am (Midnight)
10/15/2013 at 12:00pm (Noon)
10/16/2013 at 12:00pm (Noon)

All times Pacific.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 13, 2013)

Jake. said:


> senk u for having my back u r good friend



Hahaha, nice one <3. But you can't talk. You have many thousands of bells already.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 13, 2013)

I*will*wake*up*at*3AM*for*a*pokeball


----------



## Mao (Oct 13, 2013)

Can someone tell me (about) how quick they sell out? 'Cuz I can get one tomorrow but I'll have to sneak on my phone at school and a) it lags like hell so I probably can't get one, if they sell uber quick and b) I probably won't get one as someones going to notice and I'll probably get a detention. It'll totally be worth it, though  I can't wait for 2 days, I want one tomorrow D:<


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2013)

Yay, I got a pokeball!  Thanks Silversea 


EDIT: @Hazelx: There's only 25 in stock every time so they sell out pretty fast.  But you can buy them from a member too.


----------



## Mao (Oct 13, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Yay, I got a pokeball!  Thanks Silversea
> 
> 
> EDIT: @Hazelx: There's only 25 in stock every time so they sell out pretty fast.  But you can buy them from a member too.



I doubt I have enough as I just emptied what I had in my abd for it xD I kinda want to get it myself so that I can just buy all of them and sell the lot


----------



## Silversea (Oct 13, 2013)

They sold out in less than 2 minutes yesterday.


----------



## ClefairyKid (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm a massive Pokemon fan, however it's a bit sad that I can't participate by buying the ball as there are never any in stock. I don't need people to quote me to tell me that more come at midnight, it won't matter because I'm sure all 25 will be gone in minutes  haha

EDIT: If anyone is willing to sell me one, I'll pay double the store price XDD


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Oct 14, 2013)

I would love to have a Pok?ball for my collection (of stuff that my OCD saids I need). Willing to pay a good amount (150-200, depending on which kind of Pok?ball (kidding)).


----------



## Kip (Oct 14, 2013)

I always miss out on the rare items. Hopefully i can manage to snag one. People shouldn't be buying more than 1 imo :x


----------



## Justin (Oct 14, 2013)

30 minutes!


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Oct 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> 30 minutes!



Until I can sleep ;p


----------



## Laurina (Oct 14, 2013)

I was going to go to bed since I work in four hours... Then I told myself I NEED IT.


----------



## Justin (Oct 14, 2013)

Man, it's almost like you guys are waiting for something.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> Man, it's almost like you guys are waiting for something.



You are far too amused by this >.>


----------



## Justin (Oct 14, 2013)

oath2order said:


> You are far too amused by this >.>



Aren't you a re stocker at Target? You should understand.


----------



## Mao (Oct 14, 2013)

8 minutes welp

Edit: my tablet has 7% battery. Time please hurry up


----------



## Horus (Oct 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> Man, it's almost like you guys are waiting for something.


Are you satan


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Oct 14, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> 8 minutes welp
> 
> Edit: my tablet has 7% battery. Time please hurry up



4 minutes guys!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> Aren't you a re stocker at Target? You should understand.



This is true. It's so fun coming out of the backroom with Leap Frog toys during the holidays and people just mob me for them. Never mind what I said XD


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Oct 14, 2013)

...I think I hoarded the supply XD


----------



## Kip (Oct 14, 2013)

Yay, i got one


----------



## rubyy (Oct 14, 2013)

Did I just miss it o.0


----------



## oath2order (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 14, 2013)

Yay! I got it!  I'm glad checking TBT at 3am was worth it, lol.


----------



## Mao (Oct 14, 2013)

I think everyone should of just got one  I got one though


----------



## rubyy (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't have it dammit.


Cry.


----------



## Kip (Oct 14, 2013)

AnimalCrossingcool said:


> ...I think I hoarded the supply XD



You aren't going to keep all those for your self are you? :|


----------



## Farobi (Oct 14, 2013)

**** my school internet


----------



## rubyy (Oct 14, 2013)

AnimalCrossingcool said:


> ...I think I hoarded the supply XD



Now that's just mean ;c


----------



## Laurina (Oct 14, 2013)

Yay. I got nervous. I pressed purchase. Accidentally had a quantity set at 3. When I backspaced to deleted, it took me back to the previous page and then clicked everything on my keyboard -.-


----------



## Kip (Oct 14, 2013)

I was going to buy 7 and give them to people who didn't get any, but by the time i thought of that the whole supply was gone.


----------



## Mao (Oct 14, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Now that's just mean ;c



I'll try to get you one tomorrow :3 what it's at 8pm and not am, I think


----------



## Justin (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who lucked out this time!

The next restock will be a different time to give others a chance. Should be at 12:00pm (Noon) PT on the 15th. That's about 36 hours from now! If you still can't make it, see if you can find a friend who is able to and buy theirs! Or, consider checking the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 14, 2013)

I got one, finally the time zones worked in my favour (8am!). Really hope everyone who hasn't got one so far has a chance this week!


----------



## LillyKay (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow, it sold out in less than 1 minute, lol. Also, if I get another one I'll probably give it away for free to someone who dosen't have it yet. c:


----------



## Kip (Oct 14, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Wow, it sold out in less than 1 minute, lol. Also, if I get another one I'll probably give it away for free to someone who dosen't have it yet. c:



Yeah it sold out in like 10 seconds! :x


----------



## Zoe! (Oct 14, 2013)

Thankchu thunder


----------



## Farobi (Oct 14, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Wow, it sold out in less than 1 minute, lol. Also, if I get another one I'll probably give it away for free to someone who dosen't have it yet. c:



c:


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Oct 14, 2013)

Very cute, I like it!


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 14, 2013)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Wow, it sold out in less than 1 minute, lol. Also, if I get another one I'll probably give it away for free to someone who dosen't have it yet. c:


You wanna might give it away for me.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 14, 2013)

AnimalCrossingcool said:


> ...I think I hoarded the supply XD



Well at least when I accidentally hoard things I actually give them out to others ;p.

EDIT: Yeah I realize you are giving them away now, disregard me.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 14, 2013)

I wish I could get this..


----------



## Laurina (Oct 14, 2013)

KlopiTackle said:


> I wish I could get this..



Good luck. I wonder how crazy it will be when they put them in stock at noon tomorrow instead of midnight. Make sure you're quick! Last night they sold out in seconds.


----------



## Sillydraco (Oct 14, 2013)

If anyone will sell me one, I'll give you all my bells? :<


----------



## ClefairyKid (Oct 15, 2013)

What's with the massive header saying "They're evolving"???


----------



## aetherene (Oct 15, 2013)

ClefairyKid said:


> What's with the massive header saying "They're evolving"???



Check the banner.

I just did and laughed. xD


----------



## Bowie (Oct 15, 2013)

Ha! I love this! I'm not the biggest fan of Pok?mon, but I think this is brilliant!


----------



## Laurina (Oct 15, 2013)

They've evolved! <3


----------



## oath2order (Oct 15, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> They've evolved! <3



THEY EVOLVED YES


----------



## ClefairyKid (Oct 15, 2013)

aetherene said:


> Check the banner.
> 
> I just did and laughed. xD



Yes I can see they changed, but I though the banner might have been indicating some sort of thing we were supposed to do or find, like event participation if that makes sense XD


----------



## Bowie (Oct 15, 2013)

ClefairyKid said:


> Yes I can see they changed, but I though the banner might have been indicating some sort of thing we were supposed to do or find, like event participation if that makes sense XD



It's embarrassing to say this, but I actually thought you would achieve the ability to catch them once you obtained the collectible.


----------



## ClefairyKid (Oct 15, 2013)

Bowie said:


> It's embarrassing to say this, but I actually thought you would achieve the ability to catch them once you obtained the collectible.



I was sort of thinking something along those lines too haha I don't know what I expected exactly but I thought there might be a bit more to it than just looking at them


----------



## Justin (Oct 15, 2013)

Haha, that's a bit out of scope for this. We do have an actual event coming up pretty soon though! And another later into the winter. Other than that, I have to shush or I'll get murdered.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 15, 2013)

I was wondering if the Pokeballs themselves were evolving. Like into a random other type of Pokeball. Could you imagine everyone trying to collect them all if that had happened?

But the banner changing makes more sense lol


----------



## Silversea (Oct 15, 2013)

I expected that you could actually use the pokeball item and then get an item of whatever pokemon you clicked in the banner haha.


----------



## ClefairyKid (Oct 15, 2013)

Ohh, this is intriguing me! ow o I do look forward to it! 

And I didn't mean anything crazy like a battle sequence or whatever, I just meant that maybe if we clicked randomly appearing pictures of pokemon it might grant a new collectible or something XD


----------



## Bowie (Oct 15, 2013)

The Woods, the Shrekocalypse, and now the [insert event title here.]


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 15, 2013)

Justin said:


> Man, it's almost like you guys are waiting for something.



These Pok?balls are very serious business to me. :c
Twenty minute countdown has begun. xo


----------



## Jake (Oct 15, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> These Pok?balls are very serious business to me. :c
> Twenty minute countdown has begun. xo



restock today is at 12pm not 12am so another 12 hours i think???


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 15, 2013)

Jake. said:


> restock today is at 12pm not 12am so another 12 hours i think???



ooo, you are right. Silly me. </3

I bet Jubs & Jason are laughing at me on Mumble right now. I c u.

- - - - -


Jas0n said:


> You suck Kayla. You were right, we are laughing at you on Mumble.


 
LOL. W/E I am dedicated to the balls. Xo
 I bet you stayed up to get a pokeball too but then realized you were wrong too. C: Why else were you up all night last night? HMM. Busted, Jason. I know when you sleep. Pro stalk

By the way I love how you both saw me post 20 minutes before and decided to not tell me. :c Jerks. Jake is the only one who cares


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 15, 2013)

Oooh, just noticesd the starters have evolved!


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 15, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> ooo, you are right. Silly me. </3
> 
> I bet Jubs & Jason are laughing at me on Mumble right now. I c u.



You suck Kayla. You were right, we are laughing at you on Mumble.


----------



## insaneluzer (Oct 15, 2013)

Can you guys please extend the time that you'll keep restocking the pokeball collectibles... or stock more of them? I think people are trying to buy 6 to make it look like they have a full party of pokemon, but I can never get online early enough to get even one! I don't want to feel punished for not being online at the exact moment you restock them. :/


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 15, 2013)

ack i keep missing it ;-;


----------



## Farobi (Oct 15, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> ack i keep missing it ;-;



its ok the tbt marketplace sells them for over 300tbt or so ;;


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 15, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> Can you guys please extend the time that you'll keep restocking the pokeball collectibles... or stock more of them? I think people are trying to buy 6 to make it look like they have a full party of pokemon, but I can never get online early enough to get even one! I don't want to feel punished for not being online at the exact moment you restock them. :/



It'd kinda take away the point of a rare collectible if everyone had a chance to get one


----------



## Mao (Oct 15, 2013)

Talk about tension x_x 1 minute


----------



## Lassy (Oct 15, 2013)

Whew. Almost got to buy one, but I stupidly clicked DELETE D: !


----------



## LillyKay (Oct 15, 2013)

Blinking hel.


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 15, 2013)

LillyKay said:


> Blinking hel.



Dw, I got you covered.


----------



## LillyKay (Oct 15, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> Dw, I got you covered.



Oh my gosh, thank you so, very much!


----------



## Mao (Oct 15, 2013)

Those went so quick xD I was going to buy another 2, 1 for selling and one for giving away but by the time I clicked confirm purchase there was nothing in my checkout


----------



## Lassy (Oct 15, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> Dw, I got you covered.



Omfg, you were really quick, thank you so much, do you want me to pay you back? :0


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Those went so quick xD I was going to buy another 2, 1 for selling and one for giving away but by the time I clicked confirm purchase there was nothing in my checkout



They sold out in a few minutes the night I got one. I only got one 'cause I was in the shop and kept refreshing until 3 AM. lol


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 15, 2013)

Lassy said:


> Omfg, you were really quick, thank you so much, do you want me to pay you back? :0



Noo. It's all good. ;P Thank you for offering to though. ~


----------



## Mao (Oct 15, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> They sold out in a few minutes the night I got one. I only got one 'cause I was in the shop and kept refreshing until 3 AM. lol



They sold out in a few seconds today  It was probably 'cus it was at noon and not midnight. I think it's 3pm instead of 3am somewhere as well. It's 8pm for me


----------



## Lassy (Oct 15, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> Noo. It's all good. ;P Thank you for offering to though. ~



Awwww, you are really too Nice ;w;
When I see their crazy price, on the TbT marketplace, you are just sooo generous ;3;


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 15, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> They sold out in a few seconds today  It was probably 'cus it was at noon and not midnight. I think it's 3pm instead of 3am somewhere as well. It's 8pm for me



Even if it were midnight, it would sell out in seconds.

First time we put it up, it took 40 odd seconds to sell out and it was at midnight.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 15, 2013)

If we collect 10 pokeballs can we get a premier ball?


----------



## nammy (Oct 15, 2013)

I keep missing them ;-;


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2013)

I want the pokeball but I need more bells


----------



## oath2order (Oct 16, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> I want the pokeball but I need more bells



It costs 74. You have 134.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 16, 2013)

oath2order said:


> It costs 74. You have 134.



If he got lucky, he'd get it from the shop. But, I think he means buying it from other people since they're charging 200+ for them.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah. I meant buying from other people. Unfortunately, getting it from the shop will be difficult.


----------



## Mao (Oct 16, 2013)

No ones posted on this thread about waiting for pokeballs recently xD maybe we're all waiting silently


----------



## Rio_ (Oct 16, 2013)

YESSSSS I got one ;0;


----------



## windfall (Oct 16, 2013)

That was fast. I only managed to get one.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 16, 2013)

Aaah I spam clicked again and I got more than I wanted. Sorry to those who missed out :c


----------



## pengutango (Oct 16, 2013)

OMG!!! I ACTUALLY GOT ONE!!! :O 

I did that too!! >.< Whoops.


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 16, 2013)

LOL, holy crap. Sold out in 2 minutes!


----------



## Lassy (Oct 16, 2013)

I got to get another one


----------



## Mao (Oct 16, 2013)

For some reason I can only get one at a time o_o Oh well, happy with what I got!


----------



## Moonie (Oct 16, 2013)

~facedesks~ Is it sad that I really want one of the Pokeballs? I've missed it every darned time so far and I can't be hanging on the forums so much. D: Need moar Pokeballs plox.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 16, 2013)

D': I keep missing out on the pokeballs because I ride the bus home from school ;^;  I got one now! Thank you so much windfall! :>


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 16, 2013)

I want to buy a pokeball!
i have a lot of bells to buy one off someone


----------



## pengutango (Oct 16, 2013)

*Gizmodo:* I have 3 extra (my bad.. >.<). What would you like to offer? I'll take any reasonable offer.


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 16, 2013)

pengutango said:


> *Gizmodo:* I have 3 extra (my bad.. >.<). What would you like to offer? I'll take any reasonable offer.



400 bells ?


----------



## pengutango (Oct 16, 2013)

Sounds good with me.  Send 'em over and I'll gift ya one.


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 16, 2013)

pengutango said:


> Sounds good with me.  Send 'em over and I'll gift ya one.



Done


----------



## pengutango (Oct 16, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Done



Thanks!  Will gift one to ya shortly!

*EDIT: *DONE!


----------



## Gizmodo (Oct 16, 2013)

pengutango said:


> Thanks!  Will gift one to ya shortly!
> 
> *EDIT: *DONE!



Thank you ^_^


----------



## pengutango (Oct 16, 2013)

You're very welcome!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm never on at the right time for this.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2013)

I missed the Pokeball again.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 16, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> I missed the Pokeball again.



lol

Oh wait sup Feraligatr i see that you dont have asterisks anymore xD


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 16, 2013)

I got a new on screen keyboard.
Don't laugh.  I WILL GET MY POKEBALL


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2013)

The final three restocks:

10/17/2013 at 12:00pm (Noon)
10/18/2013 at 12:00am (Midnight)
10/19/2013 at 12:00am (Midnight)

After these, the item will be unavailable in the Shop. It may return for a future Pokemon release, not quite sure what we'll do. Good luck everyone!


----------



## windfall (Oct 17, 2013)

Are they not restocking? :c


----------



## Laurina (Oct 17, 2013)

windfall said:


> Are they not restocking? :c



They did...and it just sold out.


----------



## Mao (Oct 17, 2013)

windfall said:


> Are they not restocking? :c



What I thought o:

Edit: nevermind xD


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 17, 2013)

They did restock and then they were gone lol


----------



## Lassy (Oct 17, 2013)

windfall said:


> Are they not restocking? :c



Yeah, didn't see them restock for today :/


----------



## windfall (Oct 17, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> They did...and it just sold out.



That's weird, I was refreshing at 12:00 PST and I didn't see any come in stock at all :/


----------



## Laurina (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah, I clicked on it at 2:00, and it said sold out so I thought I missed it. At 2:01 it said I could purchase it. Weird luck.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Oct 17, 2013)

I got one! They were sold like in less than one minute. It's crazy! oO


----------



## Mao (Oct 17, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> Yeah, I clicked on it at 2:00, and it said sold out so I thought I missed it. At 2:01 it said I could purchase it. Weird luck.



Weird. I was gonna get another but nevermind  I thought my computer went crazy o_o


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 17, 2013)

windfall said:


> That's weird, I was refreshing at 12:00 PST and I didn't see any come in stock at all :/


I wonder if they sold out in 15 seconds. That's how long it seemed to me between when I saw it available for purchase and when I saw it was sold out again.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 17, 2013)

I had some in checkout, but they didnt appear afterwards. for goodness sake.


----------



## Mao (Oct 17, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> I had some in checkout, but they didnt appear afterwards. for goodness sake.



Happened to me last time  It means everyone else checked out before you did


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Happened to me last time  It means everyone else checked out before you did



maybe ill get lucky tomorrow, since theres barely anyone on at night, and everyone will have one by then.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 17, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> maybe ill get lucky tomorrow, since theres barely anyone on at night, and everyone will have one by then.


You'll want to be quick even at midnight. They still sell out in less than a minute (probably considerably less than a minute).


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 17, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> You'll want to be quick even at midnight. They still sell out in less than a minute (probably considerably less than a minute).



Well, im counting onto the fact that everyone has one and not hoarding multiples. who would do that?


----------



## Kaijudomage (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, who keeps buying all the Pokeballs?
I checked it but all 150 are already gone...


----------



## Laurina (Oct 17, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> Well, im counting onto the fact that everyone has one and not hoarding multiples. who would do that?



They may hoard and sell them on the marketplace. Especially now since the week is almost over. Good luck at midnight.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 17, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> Well, im counting onto the fact that everyone has one and not hoarding multiples. who would do that?


Not everyone has one (see the TBT marketplace) and people are buying multiples. Some are giving away extras, and some are selling extras for Bells or trading them for something else.


----------



## Manah (Oct 17, 2013)

This time I saw the Purchase button. I'm making progress here. xD


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 17, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> They may hoard and sell them on the marketplace. Especially now since the week is almost over. Good luck at midnight.





Spoiler: ...



Thats my plan too.



- - - Post Merge - - -



Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Not everyone has one (see the TBT marketplace) and people are buying multiples. Some are giving away extras, and some are selling extras for Bells or trading them for something else.



Yeah, like that Jake guy, charging 500 bells for it.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 17, 2013)

I managed to get a few extra (this time, it was on purpose) and I plan on holding a giveaway at some point after Pokemon week's over. So if you guys miss out on the final two restocks, keep an eye out for that.  

Not really sure if it'd be appropriate to go in the TBT Marketplace, since no actual TBT bells are being exchanged, but it's also not an in-game item, so I dunno where to put it. If anyone could clarify this, I'd be grateful. 

I have one more I'd like to sell, so whatever anyone is willing to pay for it, let me know. As long as it's reasonable, I'll accept it.  *SOLD!!*


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 17, 2013)

pengutango said:


> I managed to get a few extra (this time, it was on purpose) and I plan on holding a giveaway at some point after Pokemon week's over. So if you guys miss out on the final two restocks, keep an eye out for that.
> 
> Not really sure if it'd be appropriate to go in the TBT Marketplace, since no actual TBT bells are being exchanged, but it's also not an in-game item, so I dunno where to put it. If anyone could clarify this, I'd be grateful.
> 
> I have one more I'd like to sell, so whatever anyone is willing to pay for it, let me know. As long as it's reasonable, I'll accept it.



PT please. 100 bells


----------



## pengutango (Oct 17, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> PT please. 100 bells



Sounds good with me. Send 'em over and I'll gift one to you!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 17, 2013)

pengutango said:


> Sounds good with me. Send 'em over and I'll gift one to you!



sending now.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 17, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> sending now.



Sent the Pokeball! Enjoy it!


----------



## Farobi (Oct 17, 2013)

well, it's gonna be restocked at noon huh?

im gonna give the pokeballs to people who hate pokemon lelelel


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 17, 2013)

Farobi said:


> well, it's gonna be restocked at noon huh?
> 
> im gonna give the pokeballs to people who hate pokemon lelelel


Trolololol

I was lucky enough to buy one from someone for 250 Bells. I was very desperate for one.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> Spoiler: ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why I like Jake.


----------



## Spontida (Oct 17, 2013)

I really hope I can get my hands on one today.


----------



## pengutango (Oct 17, 2013)

Spontida said:


> I really hope I can get my hands on one today.



If you can't get one from the shop or another user, I plan on holding a giveaway for the extra Pokeballs I get at some point after Pokemon week's over.


----------



## Jake (Oct 17, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> Yeah, like that Jake guy, charging 500 bells for it.



I can sell my Pokeballs for as much as I want. If I wanted to sell them for 10,000 tbt bells, I damn well will.

So stop *****ing about them just because I sold them for so high, because I can do what I want. If you didn't like the amount I was selling them for, then don't buy them, and get over it.


Oh, and FYI, I only sold 2 for 500 bells.

*I sold the other three for 1,000 bells each LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*









#UltimateSweg


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 17, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I can sell my Pokeballs for as much as I want. If I wanted to sell them for 10,000 tbt bells, I damn well will.
> 
> So stop *****ing about them just because I sold them for so high, because I can do what I want. If you didn't like the amount I was selling them for, then don't buy them, and get over it.
> 
> ...



This entire post really tells a lot about you.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 17, 2013)

In other news I got Xerneas in a Pokeball.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 17, 2013)

Farobi said:


> In other news I got Xerneas in a Pokeball.



A regular one?


----------



## Farobi (Oct 17, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> A regular one?



yes. in my 2nd try. it's a naughty nature though so idk if i should use it~


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 17, 2013)

Farobi said:


> yes. in my 2nd try. it's a naughty nature though so idk if i should use it~



That's a good feel. Although it wasn't X or Y, when I was younger and playing Pokemon Gold, I only had one ultra ball to use on Ho-oh. Did I get lucky and catch it? no, I reset everytime it broke out. Shameful.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 17, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> This entire post really tells a lot about you.


It's a virtual collectible. It's not something like gas/hotel room/other necessities after a natural disaster.   

Also, he wouldn't have been able to sell them for as much if someone hadn't been willing to pay that much.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 17, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> It's a virtual collectible. It's not something like gas/hotel room/other necessities after a natural disaster.
> 
> Also, he wouldn't have been able to sell them for as much if someone hadn't been willing to pay that much.



Nah i think it's the way Jake wrote his post that irked him.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 17, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Nah i think it's the way Jake wrote his post that irked him.


Bingo.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm sorry but how is anybody surprised that this is the way Jake makes his posts? Let's be real here, it's *Jake.*


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 17, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'm sorry but how is anybody surprised that this is the way Jake makes his posts? Let's be real here, it's *Jake.*



^ dis.

And Stargazer....you have a Pokeball - So why does it matter if Jake sells it for that price? (I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just saying >.>)


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 17, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I'm sorry but how is anybody surprised that this is the way Jake makes his posts? Let's be real here, it's *Jake.*



From where I post at for my AC fix, posts like that would be his undoing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> ^ dis.
> 
> And Stargazer....you have a Pokeball - So why does it matter if Jake sells it for that price? (I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just saying >.>)



I know that.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> From where I post at for my AC fix, posts like that would be his undoing.



???what???


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 17, 2013)

I feel kind of bad for Chesnaught in the banner. Although I would have laughed so hard if he was swinging from the tree on a Quilladin, like in that Chesnaught wrecking ball video.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 17, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> ^ dis.
> 
> And Stargazer....you have a Pokeball - So why does it matter if Jake sells it for that price? (I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just saying >.>)


it's the price lol. i dont want to see people buying more than it shouldve been for. but thats like what happens in every villager trading plaza ever.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 17, 2013)

It's called profit. And if people are willing to buy it at that price, there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 17, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> From where I post at for my AC fix, posts like that would be his undoing.



Are you by any chance referring to ACC?


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 18, 2013)

Farobi said:


> it's the price lol. i dont want to see people buying more than it shouldve been for. but thats like what happens in every villager trading plaza ever.



Can't put a price on the respect that a pokeball tag commands.

People in years to come between pokemon launches will see it on your profile and think 'damn that kid has a pokeball. dayum.'


----------



## Laurina (Oct 18, 2013)

They've evolved... again! Hooray!


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2013)

Indeed they have!

Friendly reminder everyone that the penultimate restock is in just 30 minutes from this post. Good luck!

And to answer some of the posts from the restocking earlier today, remember that it's going by the server clock. So if your clock is a minute ahead, it's going to actually restock at 12:01am. Personally, I would recommend just start refreshing a couple minutes before 12 to be sure you don't miss out.


----------



## Mao (Oct 18, 2013)

And of course I will be on the way at school <3 Oh well. I will wake up at 8am for one tomorrow >_> I already have 1 might get another seeing as they're limited


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2013)

Uh hold on a sec guys. I think it broke >_>


----------



## Farobi (Oct 18, 2013)

what broke can i still get it


----------



## Justin (Oct 18, 2013)

Alright the automated restocker seems to be broken tonight so... I'm going to manually restock them at 12:15am instead. That's in 9 minutes from this post. Sorry guys!

<Gandalf> physically shaking
<Gandalf> this is worse than auctions on ebay


----------



## Mao (Oct 18, 2013)

Justin said:


> Alright the automated restocker seems to be broken tonight so... I'm going to manually restock them at 12:15am instead. That's in 9 minutes from this post. Sorry guys!



Please say I won't be at school x_x Gl to all people planning to buy


----------



## Farobi (Oct 18, 2013)

i'll try to get for rosiekitty and other people who didnt get it i guess


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 18, 2013)

Good to know that they didn't sell out in a second ^^ 

I kept refreshing and my connection is pretty fast so I was wondering lol


----------



## Thunder (Oct 18, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaand it's gone.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 18, 2013)

did i snag something


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 18, 2013)

Holy fishsticks that was fast


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 18, 2013)

God dammit


----------



## Mao (Oct 18, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaand I got another *deep breath out*


----------



## Farobi (Oct 18, 2013)

welp tomorrow i guess~


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 18, 2013)

I put five in my cart, went to check out, and my shopping cart was suddenly empty.

Wtf someone took items out of my shopping cart.


----------



## Mao (Oct 18, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I put five in my cart, went to check out, and my shopping cart was suddenly empty.
> 
> Wtf someone took items out of my shopping cart.



Yeah, happened to me. I think it means everyone checked out before you  I hope they weren't all for you


----------



## Farobi (Oct 18, 2013)

hoarders be like


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 18, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Yeah, happened to me. I think it means everyone checked out before you  I hope they weren't all for you


I was going to give some away as b-day gifts and maybe sell some so I can finally afford something else in the shop but oh well.

I thought once it was in your cart, it was already pretty much yours. Like in real life. Ugh.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 18, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I was going to give some away as b-day gifts and maybe sell some so I can finally afford something else in the shop but oh well.
> 
> I thought once it was in your cart, it was already pretty much yours. Like in real life. Ugh.









Oh was that your pokeball?

Not anymore.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 18, 2013)

I LOVE THAT COMMERCIAL


----------



## Laurina (Oct 18, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I LOVE THAT COMMERCIAL



NEVER GETS OLD.


----------



## Dark (Oct 18, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Oh was that your pokeball?
> 
> Not anymore.



Deal with it.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 18, 2013)

I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT COMMERCIAL

It's hard to believe that it's been almost a week since X and Y were released. But I'm a tortoise when it comes to beating a Pokemon game lol


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 18, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Oh was that your pokeball?
> 
> Not anymore.




You just gotta DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Kaijudomage (Oct 18, 2013)

I fell asleep about an hour before the restock, only to suddenly awake to find out they sold out instantly....  Curses....

So that's it, I'm officially looking to buy one.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 18, 2013)

Sigh, I don't even have a pokeball yet, how am I suppose to get it now?
12am PST is 8am my time...


----------



## Mao (Oct 18, 2013)

KlopiTackle said:


> Sigh, I don't even have a pokeball yet, how am I suppose to get it now?
> 12am PST is 8am my time...



It was selling at 8pm a few times, afraid you've missed it though D: You can always buy one in the tbt marketplace :3


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 18, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> It was selling at 8pm a few times, afraid you've missed it though D: You can always buy one in the tbt marketplace :3



If I manage to miss it again, which I have been doing every single time, I'll buy one from someone.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 18, 2013)

KlopiTackle said:


> If I manage to miss it again, which I have been doing every single time, I'll buy one from someone.


I'll try to contact you if I manage to get one.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Oh was that your pokeball?
> 
> Not anymore.



what.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 18, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> what.



yep.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 18, 2013)

Luckly, I have enough bells to buy one from someone.
If I forget that is.


----------



## Dr J (Oct 18, 2013)

Hazelx said:


> Yeah, happened to me. I think it means everyone checked out before you  I hope they weren't all for you



This coming from a person who's trying to get three for themselves. Perhaps you shouldn't be speaking about other people's greed.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 19, 2013)

In EST,what time do they restock?


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

3DSfan134 said:


> In EST,what time do they restock?



If the Pok?ball is being restocked tonight, than... 3 AM EST.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 19, 2013)

Might as well get ready,uh?


----------



## Spontida (Oct 19, 2013)

2 minutes!


----------



## Farobi (Oct 19, 2013)

lol sold out


----------



## Spontida (Oct 19, 2013)

How did they sell out in 20 seconds?

I got one though!


----------



## radical6 (Oct 19, 2013)

i managed to get one 
wow that was fast omg


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 19, 2013)

Spontida said:


> How did they sell out in 20 seconds?
> 
> I got one though!


Me too!


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 19, 2013)

i only got 1 so people dont give me crap and call me greedy


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 19, 2013)

Awesome that a couple people that hadn't had luck earlier in the week got them


----------



## Jake (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought more but since you all *****ed about how much I was selling them for, this time I'm just going to keep them. Now you actually have something to whinge about 

JK i have one to pally coz she aint rude and get butthurt or constantly post 'omfg jake sold pokeball for 500 tbt bells' you see what can happen if u aint rude? you get GIFTS :-}


----------



## Laurina (Oct 19, 2013)

Congrats to those who finally got one! Was planning on swooping in and grabbing one for someone who wouldn't be able to get one tonight, but I got off work five minutes late. Oh well. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Justin (Oct 19, 2013)

Well, that just about wraps up Pokemon week! Congrats to everyone who managed to snag a Pokeball throughout the week. If you weren't able to catch one, check out pengutango's giveaway in the TBT Marketplace! We'll take down the banner and Nintendo board icon sometime later today. The Pokeball item description has also been updated to reflect its unavailability.

Be sure to stick around, we've got *lots* more planned for the rest of the year! I really mean it.

_maybe a bell tree direct soon?_


----------

